# Excel... Funktion für "savedate"



## bibi135 (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich suche eine Funktion / Formel, mit der ich in Excel das "zuletzt gespeichert Datum" in eine Zelle einfügen kann. Analog zum Feld "savedate" in Word. Es soll nicht statisch eingefügt werden, sondern aktualisieren, sobald das Sheet gespeichert wird.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Bibi


----------



## WaGutSo (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo Bibi, 
es gibt das Ereignis ‚*Workbook_BeforeSave*’. Die Prozedur findest Du:

   - im VBA-Editor (Alt+F11) den Projekt-Explorer öffnen.
   - Doppelklick auf den Eintrag ‚*DieseArbeitsmappe*’.
   - im rechten Fenster Projekt ‚*Workbook*’, Prozedur ‚*BeforeSave*’ auswählen.

Mit einem Eintrag etwa so:


```
Private Sub Workbook_BeforeSave(ByVal SaveAsUI As Boolean, Cancel As Boolean)
  Worksheets(1).Range("A1").Value = Now
End Sub
```
müsste es funktionieren.

Viel Erfolg
Walter Gutermann


----------

